# what is "water sufficient for processing"?



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I know that a lot of brands of cat foods list this as one of the first ingredients and its always made me wonder just a little. I believe listing "water" would be enough, but just that they say it is "sufficient for processing" means its JUST good enough to use in cat food. 

Does anyone know just what exactly this means? I'm sure either way it isn't a big deal, but I'm starting to get curious.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

It means "enough". Canned foods have a high water content due to both the ingredients and the way they are processed. The reason it is phrased this way is to make it clear that there is no "extra" water added that isn't necessary.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Ohhh, thanks  I feel a lot better knowing that now.


----------

